# Black Porsche Turbo Complete Overhaul Paint Correction by Street Dreams



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2003 Porsche 996 Turbo came down from Canada for a full correction. Overall this was one of the most extensive corrections I have done.

Initial condition, filthy as expected... a 650 mile road trip has its downside





































Car has Bilstein PSS9 coilovers, Fikse wheels and PCCB's (gen 1)




























Prep consisted of a thorough pressure wash of the entire exterior followed by foaming with a citrus soap.

After a few minutes the foam










Wheels were cleaned using only soap and water, no wheel cleaners should ever be used on carbon ceramic brakes... not that you really need to as they dont generate very much break dust










Before moving onto a 2 bucket wash I sprayed the car down with Opt. powerclean to loosen up whatever surface grime was left. While this sat I agitated all the trim pieces, crevices and badges










Also treated the front bumper with surf city road grim destroyer to breakdown all the big splatter










Car was washed and then clayed. Before taping it up I gave it a thorough IPA wipedown.

Onto correction...
































































Cleaning up the compounding haze










Difference in clarity


















































































Before










After










Before










After (when the car was finished)




























Close up after compounding




























After










50/50 on the roof










Top corrected, bottom untouched





































After




























Tails before










After










After careful jeweling, zero haze left behind viewed under the TK40 Fenix (630 lumens compared to 240 in the TK10/11 I used to use)



















Finish after all correction steps, zero LSP



















Interior was in decent shape, leather was cleaned and conditioned. All trim pieces cleaned and protected with 303, carpets protected with 303 fabric guard










After



















Fikse wheels unfortunately had sever etching on the lips and inner barrels, nothing could be done without causing further damage but they cleaned up moderately well










50/50










After










Dressed the trim with my patented application system also known as a foam stick :gidiup:










Finished product...




























The clouds wouldnt break for some sun bursts unfortunately














































Back inside for a second coat of powerlock and finishing touches




























Hood reflection










I love this shot



















Owner came by taxi to collect his car at 6pm...

Here is how she looked just before taking the trek back to Canada, yes some may say its ridiculous to drive the car home after a detail but in reality it will only get dirty. The 7 years of abuse and defects which accumulated arent coming back anytime soon, especially not after 1 road trip.



















After 31hrs and 2 very late nights (or very early mornings you could say) the car was looking as it should. The owner drove to DetailersDomain imediately after to pick up a ton of stuff to maintain the car including grit guard buckets, gentle shampoo, mitts, tire dressing etc. Makes me happy to see someone go home with a perfect car and get all the essential things to keep it looking that way.

This was a long one and I thank you for letting me share. I think you will enjoy the next one as well, its black as well but it is not a Porsche :thumb:

I will leave you with a video walkaround...





*


----------



## NCB (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome work:thumb:


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Your details are always top class - awesome work again! :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Top job!


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Stunning work!!! That looks sensational.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a great turnaround looks really reflective


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Another awsome work


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Brilliant finished results :thumb: and another great write-up, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

Great job, and I'm liking the foam stick. Did you buy it or make it yourself?


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

bang on the money that!

welll done


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Superb work mate, the turnaround in finish is astounding! You will have to let us know how you devised your little trolley seat that you use, looks like a bike seat???

Tim


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Sweet work, great 50 / 50s. 

Bet the owner enjoyed his trip home.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Brilliant work. 

Shame about those wheels, ruin the car, they are too small and wrong style for a 911.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Tyrrell said:


> Brilliant work.
> 
> Shame about those wheels, ruin the car, they are too small and wrong style for a 911.


Actually the size is ok its just the style.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

great transformation


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

The owner drove all the way from Canada just to have you detail it??
Bet it makes you very proud to have such a reputation. Keep it up!!

btw, are you doing this full-time?


----------



## jde126hunter (Apr 26, 2010)

Really nice detail! excellent work


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, fantastic job!! The paintwork was a mess!


----------



## detailer mike (Mar 8, 2010)

forgive the stupidity but why cant ceramics handle wheel cleaner?


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice!
Love the wheels!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

:doublesho i can see why they drove 650 miles for you to detail their car! Nice job!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

fantastic.. the best 50/50 shots ive ever seen.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome detail, love those wheels too


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Can only echo whats been said before so well. Brilliant work and thanks for taking the time to write them up :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work, Good write-up, Not a fan of them wheels.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Mike-93 said:


> :doublesho i can see why they drove 650 miles for you to detail their car! Nice job!


That drive was only more incentive to put forth my absolute best effort :thumb:



woodym3 said:


> fantastic.. the best 50/50 shots ive ever seen.


Thanks Woody!



Auto Detox said:


> Awesome detail, love those wheels too


Fiske wheels unfortunately went out of business but they did make some of the highest quality wheels around. Thanks



Mr Face said:


> Can only echo whats been said before so well. Brilliant work and thanks for taking the time to write them up :thumb:


Thanks Mike


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent !


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Inspired detail well done!:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning work mate


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

gb270 said:


> Stunning work mate


Thanks GB!


----------

